# ~*~*New Advisors!!*~*~



## Dawn (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks to all of you that have accepted our invitation to become Specktra Advisors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lets all give them a warm welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, Dawn







Abbyquack (Abby)
Aziajs (Azia)
BunnyBunnyBunny (Bunny)
coachkitten (Katie)
Corvs Queen (Chrissy)
Ernie (Ernie)
frocher (Gen)
kaliraksha (Erica)
melozburngr (Melissa)
MissResha (Resha)
MrsRjizzle (Sara)
MzzRach (Rachel)
n_c (Nancy)
nunu (Nora)
OfficerJenny (Chad)
PinkPearl (Wendy)
purrtykitty (Karin)
rbella (Danelle)
Susanne (Susanne)
TISH1127 (Tish)
vocaltest (Caroline)


----------



## Willa (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow that's great
Lucky you all


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats guys!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

I feel humbled to be part of this


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks all and congrats to everyone else!!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea thanks everyone and congrats to the new advisors!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations to you all!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks you guys! and congrats to everyone else. what an honor


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Everyone and Congrats All!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm happy for you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love reading your posts, congrats on becoming advisors!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 23, 2009)

congratulations, ladies!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrads Ladies!!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 23, 2009)

Whooo...Hooo!!!

Does that mean you all have beepers now and have to accept emergency phone calls at 3:00 A.M.???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Congratulations!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks everyone and congratulations to all the fellow advisors!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Whooo...Hooo!!!

Does that mean you all have beepers now and have to accept emergency phone calls at 3:00 A.M.??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Congratulations!!!_


----------



## Ernie (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone and congrats to my fellow advisors!


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations everyone! 

But what exactly does the new title entail? I'm not sure what the advisors are going to do.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2009)

Definitely an awesome and worthy group of advisors! I'm so proud of them! *wipes tear*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_ 
But what exactly does the new title entail? I'm not sure what the advisors are going to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm curious to know as well. And what exacty went into the process of selecting these new advisors?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Whooo...Hooo!!!

Does that mean you all have beepers now and have to accept emergency phone calls at 3:00 A.M.??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Congratulations!!!_

 
NO


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks everyone and congrats to all the others!! WOO!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations peps!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's such an honor to be a part of such a wonderful community!
Congrats to my fellow Advisors as well!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone!  And congrats to the other new advisors, too!


----------



## Odette (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats all.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats everyone


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 24, 2009)

awesomeness! hey where's bunny been lately??


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Meryl (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats all!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats girls!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations to all the new Advisors


----------



## Brittni (Mar 24, 2009)

hmm..e_e


----------



## The_N (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats to all of you! =D


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats boys and girls!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats to you all!! You all deserve it!!


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 24, 2009)

_Still wondering what the advisors are going to do... _did I miss another pertinent thread?


----------



## 1QTPie (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know what the title means, but it must be something fab, so congrats.


----------



## User93 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats ladies! Now please go ahead and help my lost mind! Advice me more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

You all rock!


----------



## n_c (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone, its wonderful to be here and of course congrats to all other advisors


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## darkishstar (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations all! I'm so happy for you all, and it's well deserved!


----------



## fintia (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats to everyone! And thanks to alll.
xoxoxoxoox...smooch...xoxox


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## lipshock (Mar 24, 2009)

Aw, how cool.. I'd love to be an advisor!

Congrats to all those named and selected!  =]


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Woop woop congrats everyone!!!


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats to all the new advisors!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Still wondering what the advisors are going to do... did I miss another pertinent thread?_

 
I'm wondering this, too - I can't find the answer anywhere. Can someone out there please tell us what an advisor is/does? Is it like being a moderator?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

Basically...to be brief.....My understanding of a Specktra Advisor

Assist Admin and Moderators as needed with the forum. 
Assist New members and Current members as needed.
Help assist with misplaced posts on the site...sometimes there are duplicates, posts in the wrong areas that may need to be moved, merged etc....

Mods cannot observe every single post and all threads.. nor be online 24/7 so sometimes they need a few extra sets of eyes to assist and help as needed and that is where the Advisors come in.
We are all committed to continuing to make Specktra a great and wonderful place for all members and future members to enjoy.

Basically we are just helping hands and eyes as needed. 

I am sure the Admins will advise on any additonal information that needs to be shared...but this is my summarized understanding of an Advisor 

HTH


----------



## aziajs (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Basically...to be brief.....My understanding of a Specktra Advisor

Assist Admin and Moderators as needed with the forum. 
Assist New members and Current members as needed.
Help assist with misplaced posts on the site...sometimes there are duplicates, posts in the wrong areas that may need to be moved, merged etc....

Mods cannot observe every single post and all threads.. nor be online 24/7 so sometimes they need a few extra sets of eyes to assist and help as needed and that is where the Advisors come in.
We are all committed to continuing to make Specktra a great and wonderful place for all members and future members to enjoy.

Basically we are just helping hands and eyes as needed. 

I am sure the Admins will advise on any additonal information that needs to be shared...but this is my summarized understanding of an Advisor 

HTH_

 
Yep.  What she said.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, Tish!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you all! I am so glad to be here with all of you!!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats luvs!!!!! =)


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Tish!!! And congrats again to all the advisors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^ You're quite welcome.....

Thanks again everyone !!!!


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_hmm..e_e_

 
Not sure what this means.... But thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Not sure what this means.... But thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wondered the same thing I am so not up on urban chat lingo....
According to the Urban Dictionary it means :

e_e A face, commonly used in roleplays or chatrooms, that conveys being tired, fed up, or exhausted. Durh. 

Brittni....I hope you feel better.....


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 25, 2009)

Wooo!! congrats all!


----------



## frocher (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats ladies!


----------



## franimal (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm confused...how did you guys get chosen for this? Was there an election or something?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I'm confused...how did you guys get chosen for this? Was there an election or something?_

 
The current admins/moderators make the selection.


----------



## rbella (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  And, Congrats!  

I have no clue how the selection process when into place.  If you have questions about that or you are unhappy with the selected Advisors, your best bet is to contact administration with your inquiry.  Since we were just given the opportunity, we are not really privy to how the process of selection went into place.

I know it is probably confusing b/c we all kinda popped up at once, but I do know that Janice is asking for more help as the site continues to grow.  One woman can only handle so much!!   

HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ I agree

Thanks Janice and Dawn (Holstrom) for the opportunity!! And Thanks again everyone for the congrats!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2009)

I am so happy to be a part of this and to have been chosen. Congrats to all of my fellow Advisors and big thanks to Janice for this opportunity and to Dawn for being so helpful.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats to all!! 
Specktra made some excellent choices!!!
These ladies and gents are incredible people!! Yay!


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone and congrats to the advisors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you Janice and Dawn for this oppurtunity.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 28, 2009)

Woohoo! Congrats


----------



## amber_j (Mar 28, 2009)

Belated congratulations to you all! Great choices.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats!!!! BunnyBunnyBunny, hit me up, baby!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I'm really honored to be able to do something for Specktra, which has really added an entire new dimension to my life. All of you have given me something I never even knew I wanted, Specktra has made me feel a part of a community.


----------



## fash10nista (Mar 29, 2009)

Way to go, ladies! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 29, 2009)

We have one more new advisor that needs welcoming!!  =)
frocher (Gen)


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2009)

Yaaaay. Congrats frocher (Gena)!!


----------



## rbella (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay, congrats frocher!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats Jen!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats frocher!!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats to you all!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 30, 2009)

WOOOOO!

Congrats guys!! Yay! To be honest, I kept thinking a lot of you should have some kind of official title, you're helping out on the site so much.


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Frocher!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeyyyy!! We are so cool. :3


----------



## Hilly (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## rbella (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm drunk with power.  Totally kidding.  About the power part........


----------



## redambition (Apr 1, 2009)

congrats all!


----------

